# JMF - CaptureDeviceManager findet kein device



## Netzgeist (4. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich teste heute Morgen das JavaMediaFramework auf meinem Win7x64 Laptop mit integrierter Webcam(hp touchsmart tx2). Nach der Installation und dem obigatorischem Neustart lässt sich über die mitgelieferte Anwendung JMStudio ein live-Mitschnitt der Webcam problemlos anzeigen (-> jmf hat demnach keine problem, meine cam zu finden und anzuzeigen). 

Nun verwirrt mich(mit Administratorrechten ausgeführt):

```
System.out.println(javax.media.CaptureDeviceManager.getDeviceList(null).size());
```


```
run:
0
ERSTELLEN ERFOLGREICH (Gesamtzeit: 0 Minuten 0 Sekunden)
```

Ich hatte vor, nach diesem Artikel eine Testanwendung zum Aufnehmen der Webcam aufzubereiten, scheitere aber also bereits an der Tatsache, laut CaptureDeviceManager keine aufnahmefähigen Geräte zu haben. Woran kanns liegen?


----------



## Netzgeist (9. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist noch aktuell, ich "pushe" mal.


----------



## Netzgeist (17. Mai 2011)

Ein letzter Versuch *push*, ich selbst finde die Lösung leider nicht.


----------

